# Fantasy ultra newb needs your help.



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey guys, wow Its wierd to be posting the in the Fantasy board ! Im in the WIP stages of making my first ever Fantasy army from many years of playing 40k, im making a Jolly Ork Pirate army but being new too all this I have a few queries, I want too make an army made up of only Orc boyz due too there pirate nature I doubt they would have things like a giant and boar boyz aboard the ship ! but is this legal and would it work ? sorry if this makes no sense im new too the whole WHFB thing  many thanks JD


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

That could do well, as your bog standard orc boy is really the strong point of the list. If you can justify it though, it would help to include either of the goblin fast cav options.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

An all Orc army is fine, it is quite competitive and would do ok. I would suggest you think about taking spear chukkas as they are indispensible really and a good argument could be made for their use on ships.

Whilst you may well be right that boars and other mounts would be a nuisance on a boat, I think you should certainly look at how you want your list to play before writing them off. An infantry based force is fine but it might struggle with more mobile armies flanking it and so on.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys, as you said squeek I will probably be doomed when I face an army with lots of cavalry like the brettonians. I also forgot to mention I will put in a unit of goblins who are the ships slaves which I can just use as cannon fodder.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not really. They rely on smashing completely through your units. That means that when they charge, if they beat your first unit, they're going to be charging into a second unit. Now seeing as its your turn after they over-run/pursue, you can move your units. Angled Correctly, you can get a nice bit flank charge on them Knights.

Deploying a short line, although letting them flank, sets you up with the perfect counter charge. It adds in the benefit of increasing your Field of Vision for long with the the Spear Chukkaz.

Bretonnians, if you can beat the charge, is really quite weak (no matter how many 3 strong ranks you have, you're only strength 3 at the end of it, and they have a 2+ save, rathers than the 1+ and Str 6+ Charge/Str5 secondary combat phase of true Heavy Cavalry).

Trolls could be used - River Trolls for example, or they could be the chained Drummers to get the ladz to row in Time.

And savage Orc Boys have their place as well. Sunburnt Orcs. =D. 

I look forward to seeing this, it sounds promising . Good luck.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys its much appreciated and helped me a great deal  was also wondering would it be ok too play them as black orcs ? its just that with them been pirates I think they should be tougher than your average boyz.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Black Orcs are a special choice, so you would have to fill core slots with normal Orcs or Goblins first and stick to the rules on p.47 of the O&G armybook. They are also very expensive for what they do.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

I'm sure we can think of some ways to get cavalry in this army.


Water Spiders! (but they are mainly fresh water, so umm...)

Jumping Spiders! (they jump from the orc boat to other boats)

Wolf... (maybe not)


----------

